# Debranding the nexus?



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I just came from the Droid Bionic and using a penny it was easy to remove the Verizon logo from the front of the phone. Considering how raised the text is on the back cover of the nexus has anyone removed both the verizon and samsung text without damaging the back?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Where do you have Verizon at on the front of the phone??? I've NEVER seen that on a GNex yet!


----------



## Anakin2Solo (Oct 14, 2011)

Op asked about the back. The Bionic has it on the front.

I would simply buy the internation back peice if you do not want the Verizon logo. It has Google and Samsung.


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah i havent seen that yet only on the back if thats what u mean


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Anakin2Solo said:


> Op asked about the back. The Bionic has it on the front.
> 
> I would simply buy the internation back peice if you do not want the Verizon logo. It has Google and Samsung.


Oh, thanks for the clarification. I read the OP as a penny was used to debrand the front of the GNex. Was very confused! Sorry and thanks!


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I thought the GSM backplate didn't fit on the CDMA version?


----------



## Anakin2Solo (Oct 14, 2011)

That may be the case. I have not tried it personally. Too bad then.

I do not think you can scratch off the branding on the back plate. It appears to be stamped, not simply painted.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

I de-branded via the incipio case. Worked like a charm and no scraping.


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> I thought the GSM backplate didn't fit on the CDMA version?


It won't from what I've read. I can't find the link right now, but the inside surfaces of the two different covers (GSM vs. LTE) have different "slots" for the SIM card and battery impressions.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I wonder what kind of interesting paint I could use on the back cover to customize this. I'd like to keep a "sticky" feel to it but it'd be cool to have some options with some creative paint types (not simply enamel - think more like the heavy duty paint you use for the bed of a pickup truck - not really that but different types like that is different).

/stopsBabbling


----------

